# graphics/zathura: doesn't automatically reload.



## rigoletto@ (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi!

I am using editors/neovim + vimtex with graphics/zathura (graphics/zathura-pdf-mupdf) to preview the pdf file. It is working as expected but zathura does not automatically reload the _view_ when that is updated by `latexmk`, what runs in continuous mode by vimtex - I need to issue `Shift + R` manually to have the file updated.

That does not work with default `latexmk` configuration neither with these:

```
$pdf_viewer = 'zathura';
$pdf_update_method = 2;
```

EDIT: also does not work using graphics/zathura-pdf-poppler inestead.

Any idea what is (not) going on?

Thanks!


----------

